# Solid Training/Race Tire Gravel Worthy



## skiswim4life (Feb 6, 2005)

Getting ready to buy a new pair of tires, have some gommitalia calypso K's and liked them except i demolished them in about 1000 miles. looking for something that i could train and race on that would be worthy onthe gravel roads, should i stick with another pair of calypso's or i've heard michelin pro race? clinchers by the way....
thanks


----------



## Kaparzo (Mar 9, 2004)

michelin pro race for me. great tire. soft, wears pretty slow i guess, i never worried about that since i just use em to race occassionally and train for mtb racing primarily. they are pretty light and i have ridden them on gravel roads with no issues at all. ebay em.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Kaparzo said:


> michelin pro race for me. great tire. soft, wears pretty slow i guess, i never worried about that since i just use em to race occassionally and train for mtb racing primarily. they are pretty light and i have ridden them on gravel roads with no issues at all. ebay em.


Sharp gravel, such as crushed limestone used around here, will shred the sidewalls on a Pro Race. Michelin Carbon holds up well in these conditions. - TF


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*no, not kidding*

this may seem odd, but it's true....

last weekend i rode a route that i had never ridden before, and i somehow ended up riding on hardpack dirt with some fine gravel in it for about 4-5 miles. i thought for sure i was going to puncture, since i was zipping along at 20-25mph on dirt and my tires are only 23c size, but i didn't have trouble at all.

i was running Specialized Mondo Pro 23c clinchers, and they held up fine. just fyi, the 4-5 miles of hardpack was about one hour into a 5.5-hour ride, and the Mondos held air the whole time. i was running 120psi rear and 110psi front, and i weigh 136.


----------



## RivMac (Oct 10, 2002)

*I've raced on gravel this year*

A race this year had 5 miles of gravel per lap. we did 2 labs (the higher cats did more). This wasnt your average hard pack but full on gravel. I used my training wheels with carbons--no flats. There were alot of flats that day. I aslo had a teamate who barowed my race wheels to use as spairs (pro-Race) and he had a flat on the first lap of 5. He finished on my rear. It held up. (He was ~130 while I'm ~160). The tire looks fine. But there were alot of big guys flatting with "race" tires. --my 2c.


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

I am loving my Specialized Mondo S-Works tires they seem to be pretty bullet proof and I use them for racing as well as training and no problems even with some light gravel riding.


----------

